# is it possible to watch Avatar in the cinema in Dubai or Sharjah



## Deanne Z

is it possible to watch Avatar in the cinema in Dubai or Sharjah ? how much does it cost?


----------



## Dannysigma

Yes. 30 AED.


----------



## Deanne Z

Dannysigma said:


> Yes. 30 AED.


3D??


----------



## Dannysigma

Avatar 3D - Movie Showtimes and Theaters, for Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Ajman | dubaimoves.com

I presume it is the same price as non-3D movies, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Deanne Z

Dannysigma said:


> Avatar 3D - Movie Showtimes and Theaters, for Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Ajman | dubaimoves.com
> 
> I presume it is the same price as non-3D movies, but I could be wrong!


Thanks!!


----------



## Gavtek

Word of warning though, there are supposed to be English subtitles when the blue alien things are talking in their own language. You only get the Arabic version when watching at the cinema here. Been caught out a few times with that. Doesn't ruin the film though, you still understand what's going on.


----------



## Deanne Z

Gavtek said:


> Word of warning though, there are supposed to be English subtitles when the blue alien things are talking in their own language. You only get the Arabic version when watching at the cinema here. Been caught out a few times with that. Doesn't ruin the film though, you still understand what's going on.


lol.that's funny. but no problem, actually I've already seen the DVD at home, I just want to try 3D in the cinema.


----------



## rsinner

Dannysigma said:


> Avatar 3D - Movie Showtimes and Theaters, for Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Ajman | dubaimoves.com
> 
> I presume it is the same price as non-3D movies, but I could be wrong!


3D version is 50 AED in Cinestar (MOE, Deira) including the cost of the glasses (3 AED)


----------



## Deanne Z

rsinner said:


> 3D version is 50 AED in Cinestar (MOE, Deira) including the cost of the glasses (3 AED)


thanks a lot!!


----------



## M123

Hiya mate,

I've seen it a couple of times. When the smurfs are talking their own language it is with arabic subtitles as mentioned (although not too bad), but I speak arabic so no probs for me.

What may be worth doing, and I strongly recommend it, is to go for the IMAX in ibn battuta. You'd have to buy your tickets in advance for a weekend screening I'd imagine (like pop in a couple of days earlier).

It's 50 AED, well worth it (having seen it both in the normal cinema at dubai mall (in 3d) and IMAX 3D). In the IMAX you also get the ENGLISH subtitles for the smurf language.

Enjoy, it's a superb experience.


----------



## Deanne Z

M123 said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> I've seen it a couple of times. When the smurfs are talking their own language it is with arabic subtitles as mentioned (although not too bad), but I speak arabic so no probs for me.
> 
> What may be worth doing, and I strongly recommend it, is to go for the IMAX in ibn battuta. You'd have to buy your tickets in advance for a weekend screening I'd imagine (like pop in a couple of days earlier).
> 
> It's 50 AED, well worth it (having seen it both in the normal cinema at dubai mall (in 3d) and IMAX 3D). In the IMAX you also get the ENGLISH subtitles for the smurf language.
> 
> Enjoy, it's a superb experience.


Thanks for your information and I really can't wait!!!


----------

